# Newbie - Hybrid Frame Size - Conflicting Advice.



## rick123 (19 Jul 2009)

Hi,

Great forum, I wonder if anyone could offer me some advice please?

I am looking to buy a hybrid bike (lower end of the market). I had a bit of a back problem a while ago, which has now resolved, so I want to ensure I get the right frame size.

I am 6 ft 1 inch and about 11.5 stone. I have a 34.5 inch (87.5 cm) inside leg. 

I spoke to a guy at a bike shop (admittedly over the phone) re: there stock and he said I would need a 22" frame as I would struggle with a 20" frame.

However, I went into 3 bike shops yesterday.

In the first shop I looked a Dawes Discovery 201. The shop model was 18", I asked if he had any 22" in stock and he looked at me a bit gone out and said 'you wouldn't want a 22', the 18" is nearly there, you would need a 20". He had neither the 20" or 22" in, so don't think he was stock shifting.

The second shop I looked at a Felt 7.5fx (awesome bike, a bit out of my price range though). This guy said I would need a 20", and he sat me on one to size me up (another model). He said that as they get bigger they also get longer, so my riding posture would be more stretched out on a larger frame. They also had neither sizes in stock.

Finally I went in another shop and the guy showed me a Schwinn voyager I think, didn't really like this one, but the guy said I would need the 'medium' frame - the one he had in stock.

Some websites say if you are over 6ft get the largest frame, I am really confused now!!

Should I go with 20" or 22"?

Many thanks for reading!
Rich

PS- I followed the instructions here:-
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/FrameSizeHelp.asp
and got 22.39 inches.


----------



## ACS (19 Jul 2009)

Someone will be along shortly to give a definative answer.

I have a Sirrus Sport (hybrid), 56 cm (22") frame. I am 5'11 with 33" inside leg.

Before you cross anyone palms with silver test ride any bike you plan to purchase.

If you could indicate where about in the country you live I am sure someone will recommend a Local Bike Shop (LBS) for you speak to.


----------



## Bigtwin (19 Jul 2009)

20/22 is very unlikely to matter on a hybrid. The Geo will be the same I'd bet, and any other difference can be compensated in stem and saddle position.


----------



## solmisation (19 Jul 2009)

Hi
I think a 20" frame would be fine for you. I'm 6' 3 with a 34" inside leg, my hybrid has a 20" frame, I brought my seat post up a little,( I have a bad lower back, so tend to ride with a more upright position), and after 12 years away from cycling I'm really enjoying it again.


----------



## mickle (19 Jul 2009)

Unlikely to matter my arse. 

Forget about frame 'sizes' for a second. The second shop assistant was on the right track when he explained that bikes get longer as they get bigger. Frames are described by the length of their seat tube which is a dimension of little relevance since there is up to eight inches of adjustment using the seat post. Also bear in mind that sizes vary wildly between manufacturers, you cannot assume that a 20'' Marin will fit you because a 20'' Kona does for example.

The critical considerations are _standover clearance_ and _reach_. _Standover_ is the distance between your nethers and the top tube when you stand over the bike. The absolute minimum (for anyone on any type of bike) is an inch. I prefer to see more than an inch but one is the minimum. This establishes the largest frame size you will fit on from a given size sequence.

_Reach_ is the sum of the top tube length and the stem length measured horizontally (from the middle of the seat post to the middle of the bars). This is the critical dimension. You can fine tune it by moving or changing the stem or bars but, clearly, you can't change the length of the top tube.

You are certainly doing it right by visiting lots of shops but you need to actually ride each bike, have a good think about how you feel and then measure the cockpit on each one. You'll end up with a number, the length in inches of the ideal reach for your body and make your purchasing decision based on that. 

Or you could just go with the shop whose advice you trust...


----------



## rick123 (19 Jul 2009)

Thanks for your great help and advice guys, I live close to Wolverhampton, West Mids.


----------



## jig-sore (19 Jul 2009)

my hybrid is an 18" frame and I'm 6 foot tall.

this was absolutely fine until i fitted clip-less pedals, now my seat post is on the absolute limit to get the ride height correct.

the moral of this tale, don't forget to allow for "up-grades" like this


----------



## Jayhawk (19 Jul 2009)

Tried a couple of hybrids yesterday and was advised that 22-23" frame was where I should be looking. 6' with 33" inside leg. I was getting advice from an independant and totally dedicated retailer. What was more important was that he will do things like change bars etc to get the set up right for me.


----------



## Bigtwin (19 Jul 2009)

mickle said:


> The critical considerations are _standover clearance_ and _reach_. _Standover_ is the distance between your nethers and the top tube when you stand over the bike. The absolute minimum (for anyone on any type of bike) is an inch. .



He has a 34.5 inch inside leg. If the difference between those two frame sizes compromises stand-over, at least one of them's been made in a school metal work shop.


----------



## VictorL (20 Jul 2009)

I'm 6ft with a 33" inside leg - I have a 22.5" frame. 

I found exactly the same as you when purchasing my bike. My advice (for what it is worth) - you will if anything move the saddle up not down, so buy the biggest frame that you can comfortable sit on.

Whilst I could sit on a 20" comfortably, I am happier with the 22"


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jul 2009)

rick123 said:


> Thanks for your great help and advice guys, I live close to Wolverhampton, West Mids.



Which shop was Fred Williams?


----------



## jimboalee (20 Jul 2009)

the anorak said:


> my hybrid is an 18" frame and I'm 6 foot tall.
> 
> this was absolutely fine until i fitted clip-less pedals, now my seat post is on the absolute limit to get the ride height correct.
> 
> the moral of this tale, don't forget to allow for "up-grades" like this



I'm 5' 8" and bought a 16" frame Raleigh Firefly rigid fork hardtail with the intention of converting it to a slim tyre get-about.

I fitted a long-series seatpost and AHeadset converter.
Lovely little bike ( and I do mean LITTLE ).


----------



## smeg (20 Jul 2009)

I have a Dawes Discovery 201, 20" frame - I'm 5' 11". I'm inclined to think a 21 or 22" frame will be more suitable for you due to your inside leg size. Try sitting on a 22" frame bike in halfrauds decide what size you need then buy it somewhere else/online :-D


----------



## rick123 (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks for all of the help guys, its really appreciated.



jimboalee said:


> Which shop was Fred Williams?



It was the second shop, they had some great bikes and were really professional and helpful.


----------

